
Using Nvidia Jetson and OpenDataCam to Explore Computer Vision and IoT Analytics - Dwolb
https://www.hologram.io/blog/using-nvidia-jetson-and-opendatacam
======
chunkyks
I have a Jetson nano. Really disappointing device.

The cpu is terrible. I bought it to experiment with reinforcement learning,
with a model with low, but non trivial, cpu needs. Unfortunately it's so non
performant that I never was able to do anything useful with it.

The Ubuntu distribution that works with it is still being updated, but still
based on 1804. Decrepit python makes for poor ai ml experience. Poor cpu means
fresh install of some basic python packages takes overnight. Need to combine
package updates with apt, with python install with pip --user, just to get
packages working. Recent openai gym packages won't even install.

The default desktop is Ubuntu's absurd gpu/cpu toasty warmer. Even idle, the
heat sink feels like a fire hazard.

Had high hopes, ended up being a poor use of $100

------
TuringNYC
Thanks for the share. I love this! Curious where you typically get these
_cases_ for Jetsons (not just this model, but all different models.) I have
found many to be lacking, especially when attaching cameras.

This prevents me from playing with IoT ML projects, because otherwise, it
these look...scary -- a chip with a bunch of wires hanging out.

~~~
Dwolb
A lot of times someone like Sparkfun will have lots of developer kit items and
cases. For the Jetson Nano you can do a quick Google search to find something
on Etsy or Amazon.

